# Interior Light Relay clicking, 3 flashes then nothing...



## Cross (Dec 9, 2014)

Ok this started yesterday, I have been searching and I have checked the BCM wiring as i already had and corrected no issues found. 

You put the key in and the interior lights and power port all flash 3 times as well as the relay clicking then turn off refusing to work. I have checked every relay including that one, replaced it nothing it just clicks. 

Fuse is fine it's not blowing. 

I have no idea what to make of this and need a little help. I have been google searching since yesterday, I got it to stop for awhile but now it's back. Windows are down will not go up now I am just stuck.... (Although noticing the 3 flashes is new today, I didn't notice it yesterday)


----------



## Cross (Dec 9, 2014)

Well it seems that my doors were thew issue. I have LED's in almost everything (Map Lights are still left)I turned off the dome light's completely and everything wporked so i tested removing bulbs and the passenger side did it so i am looking into if it just touched or what but that was my issue. Hope it helps someone else. 

Also for those asking about why when using LED's Traction Control and Cruise Control fail it's the brake light bulbs. I have not gone back and tested my theory (Maybe tonight) but a resistor in line should fix it for LED's because with everything else LED and the Brake Lights normal Bulbs TCS and Cruise work just fine.


----------

